# 1980 custom, ottawa $2600



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think this guy reposted

1980 Gibson Les Paul Custom $2700 Ottawa


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

It’s been up for weeks.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

But with 2 different postal codes. The first posting was in the Byward Market downtown and the second was in the far west end in Kanata.....


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

...its the new Cantrell Wino guitar!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Same one?
It’s up at $2500 but listed as an ‘81









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah, I thought so but it's a different kijiji user again. Third one for the same guitar?

At least the pictures are clear this time.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll investigate


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, things just got interesting...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

terminalvertigo said:


> I'll investigate


And then.....


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

They never responded.. idk


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Now it’s $2300.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

down to a $100 a pound !


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, things just got interesting...
> 
> View attachment 380282



How does someone flaking on a deal equate to potential fraud or a scam?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> How does someone flaking on a deal equate to potential fraud or a scam?


I contacted that guy with same question. He figures the guy was going to rob him and chickened out.

Our Kijiji conversation:

Me: You were just a fool waiting on the wrong block... Led Zep

Him: That's a good one! But I highly doubt it. The appointment was in front of a store on Kanata Ave and I tried messaging him 3 times to confirm with him once I was there. He never replied back after that. He's wasted my time for 2 weeks prior to that. I should've known though... his story was extremely shady telling me he was selling this for his uncle who also owned a 61 Jazzmaster and a 63 strat. Yeah right! I'm sure he was about to tell me about his grandpa's 59 LesPaul sitting under the bed for the last 60 years!

Me: Other than jacking you around what was the scam? Was he going to rob you but chickened out? Did he ask for any bank transfers etc?

Him: I suspect he was going to rob me, but chickened out. I had $2500 cash in my pocket, it would've been easy. Why agree on a price, set an appointment and then, all of a sudden, stop all communication? And then, repost the ad a week later and still doesn't answer my messages? His story was changing from day to day, telling me he wasn't sure he would have a car, or that his mom wouldn't be able to lend him her car or that he wouldn't be able because of school, etc. A teenager with a 40 year LesPaul Custom for sale? If you don't think this is shady, I might have a 59 LesPaul to sell you. It's currently sitting under my grandpa's bed! Thinking about it, this was a bit too good to be true.

Me: Unless he got a better offer and doesn't care about the deal he made with you?

Him: Only problem is, his ad was pulled, so no one could've contacted him in the meantime. Also, we agreed on the terms on tuesday of last week and then he confirmed the appointment on friday evening to meet saturday morning. All was good and he promised me he would be there. To a place HE suggested BTW. Also, why not simply tell me he couldn't make it on saturday morning when I tried contacting him when he didn't show up? Why not answer any of my messages since then? Why repost the ad a week later? For the same price? I appreciate you trying to convince me I'm wrong, but I'm not. You do what you want man, I just put the warning up in case it would help someone else or to avoid anyone getting in a potential dangerous situation.

Me: Hey I won't be buying anything from him. It is a very weird situation I agree.

Him: Exactly, it's very weird. I don't know for sure what is up, but there are too many things that doesn't add up in this guy's story, plus the fact he won't reply to me after flaking out. The guitar might be stolen, I don't know. I mean, he tells me he's not sure he'll have a car. I tell him no problem, I can meet you at your place and he tells me he'd rather not, that his parents just got divorced and it's not going well, so he's currently living with his grandma... Anyway, it was one story after another. Very weird indeed!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> How does someone flaking on a deal equate to potential fraud or a scam?


Not responding to locals for an in person deal is a red flag. They could be waiting for the buyer that says " I'll send you money if you hold it for me"


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> I appreciate you trying to convince me I'm wrong, but I'm not. You do what you want man, I just put the warning up in case it would help someone else or to avoid anyone getting in a potential dangerous situation.


You know when we see posts about guys getting scammed and everyone says “you should have spotted the red flags” or “you should have trusted your gut feeling”?

Well this guy did just that. I don’t think he’s wrong.

I messaged the seller and asked where he was located and when is he available if I wanted to check it out. He replied that he was in Kanata but nothing else. I’m not even going to try to set up a meet.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Sounds like a job for Tony Montana...


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

player99 said:


> I contacted that guy with same question. He figures the guy was going to rob him and chickened out.
> 
> Our Kijiji conversation:
> 
> ...


So, I'm just going to post this here:
Police seek witnesses to stabbing on Kanata Avenue


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Permanent Waves said:


> So, I'm just going to post this here:
> Police seek witnesses to stabbing on Kanata Avenue


I would have fought them off and held the badly beaten, lifeless group of men for the police. 



lol


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

player99 said:


> I would have fought them off and held the badly beaten, lifeless group of men for the police.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


>


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)




----------

